# No, I want my mommy. Ludicrous+ is here



## TrevP

Man I love Tesla's sense of humour


----------



## Soto

Yes, love that sense of humor!! :tearsofjoy:


----------



## Jayc

Love the humor but slightly concerned about the accelerated wear comment. Does that mean the battery, motor and drivetrain gets pushed beyond technical limits? 

If so I'd want a warning light on my model 3 whenever threshold is crossed otherwise we'd be happily demoing our newly acquired toy to our friends totally oblivious to the fact that we are destroying the car.


----------



## TrevP

I'm sure the lawyers had something to do with that comment just in case someone did it constantly and trashed their drivetrain and decided to sue them because "you didn't tell me it might be bad for me".


----------



## Steve C

If you just turn on ludicrous mode and not the +, I don't believe it gives the message. Does that mean unlimited launches in regular ludicrous mode (2.5s 0-60) won't harm your car?

I gotta be honest. I might wear mine out doing just as you said. Joy rides for friends! 

That won't be cool. 

The new 2.34 0-60 probably means a quicker time for the model 3 as well


----------



## Badback

I won' be giving anyone 'joy rides'. I won't even let them in my ≡ unless they have notarized testimony that they have bathed in the last 3 hours and changed their underwear. A lint roller is optional depending on appearances. And, they are going to have to wear those surgical shoe covers at the very least.


----------



## Jayc

TrevP said:


> I'm sure the lawyers had something to do with that comment just in case someone did it constantly and trashed their drivetrain and decided to sue them because "you didn't tell me it might be bad for me".


IMO whether lawyers had a had a hand or not is not the concern, it's the fact that Tesla may be allowing components to cross technical specifications to achieve extremes. I don't mind them doing so for those who don't care but I certainly would be looking to run my car within the safety tolerances so it will be useful to know whenever it is crossed. It's a whole new ballgame with Model 3 buyer and I just hope Tesla will be well aware of that.


----------



## MelindaV

Badback said:


> have bathed in the last 3 hours and changed their underwear.


shouldn't the two go together without question? What kind of friends/family are you hanging around with?


----------



## Badback

MelindaV said:


> shouldn't the two go together without question? What kind of friends/family are you hanging around with?


We have a very eclectic bunch of moujiks in my part of the piney woods.


----------



## Mark C

I can't believe that pushing a car to, or perhaps beyond the normal limits would be harmful. I'm sure back in the muscle car heyday, all manufacturers covered blown engines from street racing as normal warranty issues. May have even picked up the reckless driving tickets, too...but only if you won the race!


----------

